# Second grinder finally/ tamping pressure



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Finally got that second grinder I've wanted for ages, my better half will be happier not having to drink fruity notes anymore lol. Cheers Joey

  

Since I've been drinking more espresso my dialling in has maybe become tighter than it was in the past as I used to drink a lot of flat white. I've been liking coffees from foundry and have been grinding much finer and achieving a nice balance. One big difference of late is my tamping is super light compared to what it used to be? To be honest I think I could get away with using my fake OCD distributor by its self.


----------

